# mowing at 3/4



## PNW_lawn (Nov 10, 2019)

hey guys, I did a full renovation front and back yard this past fall. leveled both yards before seeding. Front yard is 100% perennial ryegrass and the backyard is 100% TTTF. currently I'm mowing at 1.25 front and back and both types are loving the HOC. I bought a GM1000 over winter and plan mowing the front at 3/4 and probably try the back at 7/8-1.00. my question is when I am ready to start reel mowing at 3/4 should I scalp at a lower HOC before, then raise it up to 3/4 and keep that HOC. or just start at 3/4 and mow at that HOC.

SIDE NOTE: I started mowing my grass at 1.25 early to train the stock/stem from growing tall/long. Picture was taken 3/15/2020


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

No, don't intentionally scalp it. Start with desired HOC and stick with it. You will likely experience scalping first several mows which is normal. Stay the course and you will be rewarded with your patience.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks good. Pretty thick. I agree, start at your intended hoc and stick with it.


----------



## PNW_lawn (Nov 10, 2019)

thanks guys, I will do that! been mowing once a week since January 25.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Will TTTF really like that low of a cut? Seems like you would just be forcing the roots to stay shorter which could cause trouble in the summer. Is there new research/info that is implying that cutting TTTF shorter is a reasonable practice?


----------



## PNW_lawn (Nov 10, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> Will TTTF really like that low of a cut? Seems like you would just be forcing the roots to stay shorter which could cause trouble in the summer. Is there new research/info that is implying that cutting TTTF shorter is a reasonable practice?


I am going to try and break the myth of "can't cut TTTF short" the blend I have is called 301 water smarter from Protime Lawn Seed. The 3 varieties in my blend are MUSTANG 4, BLOODHOUND, and TURFWAY. I will link a pic of the online description of each. what's interesting is it says all can handle HOC of 3/4, 1/2, and 1/2. I am going to try 1 Inch. using BIO STIM pac and Carbon x.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

PNW_lawn said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Will TTTF really like that low of a cut? Seems like you would just be forcing the roots to stay shorter which could cause trouble in the summer. Is there new research/info that is implying that cutting TTTF shorter is a reasonable practice?
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if it is possible with new varieties. I would still imagine the same grass would be healthier at 2" than 3/4". But if you prefer the look and can make it work, have at it!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have maintained my front lawn between 3/4in to 1in. It has TTTF in it (sod the builder provided) and it has survived that HOC. But I have it in a mix with KBG and PRG, so if some of it dies, the other two take over. I think it will be cool to try it.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Very cool! My blueberry KBG doesn't love it that low, ESPECIALLY in the summer. I'm actually raising my HOC this year.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> I have maintained my front lawn between 3/4in to 1in. It has TTTF in it (sod the builder provided) and it has survived that HOC. But I have it in a mix with KBG and PRG, so if some of it dies, the other two take over. I think it will be cool to try it.


I always wonder, after several years, how much is actually still TTTF in that scenario. I think a 100% TTTF would be very interesting to watch over several years.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I use a rotary and have maintained it at 1.25. I've done 1.1, which is the lowest, but haven't maintained it there. Scalp for seeding. I do notice that it is green and needs higher density to look thick. At a short height, the plant just seems to point up and not out for coverage. It really highlights the bare/sparse areas. Less fudge factor.


----------



## PNW_lawn (Nov 10, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I use a rotary and have maintained it at 1.25. I've done 1.1, which is the lowest, but haven't maintained it there. Scalp for seeding. I do notice that it is green and needs higher density to look thick. At a short height, the plant just seems to point up and not out for coverage. It really highlights the bare/sparse areas. Less fudge factor.


when I first started cutting it lower (1.25 from 1.75 ) it did look thinner. but since maintaining 1.25 it looks liken it has thickened up. you are right though, it does have a more stand up appearance compared to my front yard which is 100% PRG. I'm hoping as we get more into the growing season it will just keep thickening up. like one giant clump of fescue....haha. fun part about this is just experimenting and comparing both grass types. I found a single seed of fescue growing in between two deck boards on my deck and it looks ready cool to me. I will share the picture. what's cool to me is it shows how the grass thickens up by shooting up sister plants. anyways I will try and get a good picture of both yards keep updating throughout the season.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I have maintained my front lawn between 3/4in to 1in. It has TTTF in it (sod the builder provided) and it has survived that HOC. But I have it in a mix with KBG and PRG, so if some of it dies, the other two take over. I think it will be cool to try it.
> ...


 I might give it a go with mine at some point. It's 100% TTTF. I want to reel mow it. But I'm nervous.


----------



## thytuff1 (Feb 13, 2018)

@PNW_lawn The correct way to bring down your HOC is to step it down gradually. I would bring it down in 0.25" increments and mow the lawn a couple of times at each height and then take it down again until you reach your desired height. By doing it this way it will train the turf better an more evenly and minimize the stress incurred.


----------

